# Coitus more ferarum aka Doggie Style - What else to call it?



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Perhaps some people get put off with this position being called "doggy style" - Suggesting we do it doggie style doesn't sound like it is straight out the Karmasutra. I'm sure my missus is put off by its title as she conjures an image of a couple of stray dogs enjoying congress.
The ancient Romans had a name for it, "coitus more ferarum", meaning "sexual intercourse in the manner of wild beasts". That does sound a bit of a mouthful although a bit more exciting. Any suggestions for a better or alternative name?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Well if you tend towards Latin tastes and aren't looking for a mouthful, as my Italian wife tells me you could call it "pecorina".


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I've always heard "from behind".


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> I've always heard "from behind".


That's what my wife and I call it.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Personal said:


> Well if you tend towards Latin tastes and aren't looking for a mouthful, as my Italian wife tells me you could call it "pecorina".


That makes it sound a bit more exotic, especially if you are not Italian. A bit like using the term soixante-neuf or sessantanove rather than sixty-nine.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

my wife and I grew up on a farm. We had cattle, hogs, chickens, and I even raised rabbits. We also had dogs.
Of all those animals, there is none that could do it better than rabbits. The buck when completely fell over and squealed & whimpers (only animal than makes a sound). However, if the doe isn't in the mood, she'll kick the heck out of him and he goes over in the corner to wait for a better day.

So to my farm girl wife I could say "cowie style" or "piggy style" or "chicken style" and she'd know what I meant or (my preference)"rabbit style') however when we moved to the city, we followed the lead of our city cousins - "doggie style". 

However, when my wife is on her back and she says "lets switch positions" it doesn't mean for me to get on my back!! So "Switch positions" means "doggie style" in our language.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

as i said before: Ruff!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

How about..."helping the sheep get over the fence"?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> How about..."helping the sheep get over the fence"?


Something about "boot broke" or "stump broke" is coming to mind, but that may not be an improvement over "doggy style".


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

This thread violates the rules of the SIM forum.

Please read the rules in a forum BEFORE you post in a forum.

Here are two excerpts from the rules.

NO Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted.

What IS Allowed: Informative Q&A from people looking for help with a problem and those who wish to provide constructive feedback. We realize that detailed descriptions are sometimes necessary to explain, and so we allow that. Visitors should be aware that they may encounter graphic discussions on sexuality in this section.​
Here is a link to the rules: READ THEM

*http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html*

I am locking this thread but leaving it up for a bit so that people will read the rules.

Later today I will be deleting this thread.


----------

